# Starting again!



## Emily jo

Well here I am hoping for number two!
Our first miracle is 2 years old (and currently napping-giving mummy time on the computer for once!) He was conceived through IVF, privately and now here we are again starting from scratch as he was the only egg retrieved during that cycle miracles really do happen! Last time I massively appreciated the support of many people on this site and regularly used the chat room although this time each time I have looked it has been empty  
My drugs were delivered today and to be honest i am feeling like a complete newbie when I look at them I swear having had my ds my brain and memory has been erased and cant remember for love the god which one goes where and when! 
Anyway we are hoping to start on my cycle (may hopefully)m and have our consenting forms and appointment at the end of the month all seems a bit real again now


----------



## Molly78

I m hoping for number 2 too. My son is also just 2.. We're doing our cycle in June. I ve had a bumpy ride since success with my son - 2 failed fets and 1 fresh. This will be my last cycle so I'm hoping and praying 🙏 my drugs also arrived on Tuesday. Wishing you all the best 👨‍👩‍👧‍👦👨‍👩‍👦‍👦👨‍👩‍👧‍👧 xx


----------



## Emily jo

Wow! This is our first return to it ( and probably our only next turn) when we had our ec three years ago they were expecting a lot of eggs and when they went in they only got one it was all extremely tense but our lucky egg is now known as Isaac and is a cheeky happy two year old. I really worry now about the physical side of treatment with a toddler to care for too especially the pessaries! Making the time to lie down with a littleman to entertain will be interesting! Are you on a fet this time round? xxx


----------



## Molly78

No I m doing a fresh this time the full works. The hardest part for me was after the transfer as our clinic recommended that I didn't pick my son Arthur up for 3 days to allow for implantation, apart from that it wasn't too bad. I did the pessaries in the rectum to save lying down 😁 

it obviously was the one magical egg! Are you doing a long protocol this time? Same clinic? X


----------



## Emily jo

Yeah definitely aware of picking him up hes big for age anyway so weighs 2 and half stone! Short protocol, antagonist cycle for us so Gonal f, cetrotide and orvitrol all with a higher dose than last time 😞 and we are with the same clinic 😊
Your braver than me with the pessaries!!! I have arranged to do them 6am and 6pm so hopefully that will work out as the advised 20-30 minutes is definitely not enough time will be going for an hour again (quite looking forward to the 6pm one 😀)


----------



## Molly78

I m doing a short protocol this time too - sounds like we're on a similar plan! I m also on double the dose I was on with my last cycle at another clinic. Basically I had my son via local nhs clinic then had fet which failed so decided to try different clinic but now back at original one if that makes sense. Are you taking supplements? I m trying dhea this time and high doses of ubiquinol my consultant doesn't really believe in these but as I m 39 I wanted to try to improve egg quality.. X


----------



## Aimeeh86

Hi just about to start again for baby number 2 my son is nearly 2 and conceived through I so. Can't remember anything from the last time so feeling a bit anxious but excited. Our first appointment is 19may to discuss everything so got to wait a bit yet! Where are you guys based?


----------



## teammonkey

Hi, 
Really nice finding this post, seeing so many ladies similar to myself with a toddler trying for no 2!
I have a son conceived via ICSI, he will be 2 next month! On our fresh cycle we had 6 eggs, 2 top grade, first time lucky! Had a FET in Feb got a bfp, thought it was too good to be true & sadly it was (MC). So I'm having a fresh cycle, having moved clinics, we start late May! 
I know what you all mean about the drugs, I'm feeling like I've no clue about them! Also looking back with rose tinted glasses, like it wasn't that hard, even the FET I found terribly hard, especially no lifting after transfer and the progesterone pessaries! But we've just got to try our  best to balance our lo & treatment! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

I m based in Shropshire. It's tough going these cycles, my trying to remain positive even though I ve had 3 top quality blasts fail.. Hoping a return to my original clinic will bring us some good luck and positive thoughts. I don't find the medication too bad it's the 2 week wait - sends me into a state of high anxiety, not sure how the hell you are supposed to relax during that period. I m doing my cycle in June - when are you guys starting? It's worked once so surely we can be lucky again 😍🍀😍🍀 xxx


----------



## teammonkey

I'm starting DR late May, plan is for ET mid/late June so it sounds like we will be cycling around the same time Molly! Sorry to hear you've had 3 failed try's! Did all 3 fail to implant? I had 1 FET since my son and it did implant but I miscarried at 5 weeks. Devastating to have the hope of this being our time, for it to be taken away! Fx this is all of our lucky goes! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Hi sorry naps have gone by the way side recently so haven't been able to get on to reply! 
Molly: I am based in Sussex having treatment at the Wessex in Southampton, taking the regular pregnacare conception vitamins and trying to improve the rest through diet, so lots of milk eggs daily, kiwi fruit, almonds Brazil nuts, no caffeine (rough with a toddler!!)
Aimeeh: I had my appointment for consenting and going through the drugs and i was amazed how it all came back and now the worrying bit is how i will find two minutes alone to the injectins at the same time daily and alone! i am not gonna be ashamed to say he will be given a bribe to be strapped in the highchair watching cbeebies for this for sure!
Teammonkey: So sorry to hear about your mc but moving to a different clinic may be the positive step you need, the pessaries are the bit I'm dreading the most i think however my husband and i have decided to do them at 6am and 6pm so it it does look like I'm out of cooking for a couple of weeks  

As for me just playing the waiting game for AF now before i can start my cycle has been around 40 days so hoping for mid May looks like we are all around the same time? Although i do remember the pressure of waiting for it last time made it an extra 2 weeks late   I also spoke to the clinic about the amount of appointments ill be having and that littleman will be joining me fortunately they said they will be happy to entertain him! ill be having extra scans during treatment as i have a risk of ohs (apparently i was close last time-must have blocked that out!) and as they are increasing the drugs this time to try and get me to let go of more that one egg they are being cautious this means they can change the dose as needed, for me it means an hour there and back with a toddler in the car


----------



## Molly78

I also had a miscarriage last time at nearly 6 weeks - devastating ... I m on tender hooks for my next cycle as I think it will be our last... Xx


----------



## Molly78

Emily Jo - your diet is impressive I m not as strong willed as I used to be and struggle to fully eliminate caffeine and alcohol 😕


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone, hope everyone's having a nice weekend!
Emily jo thank you, yes pessaries are definitely the worst! Hated them on both cycles! Moving to cyclogen this time which are meant to be even messier  when I was on DR last time my AF was about 2 weeks late, when it never is! Such a pain! Hope yours doesn't keep you waiting too long! That's great the clinic will help with lo! I'm not sure when my appointments will fall, but hoping I can avoid taking lo too much he was a menace last time! Funny what we block out isn't it? When I did my FET and found my old diary I'd forgotten how poorly I'd felt after EC through to 12 weeks of pregnancy due to my ovaries being so swollen! I do think this time will be much harder, as we can't rest all the time like last time. Fx for a good number of eggs for you x

Molly so sorry to hear that. I know I'll be on tender hooks too. X

I agree with Molly your diet sounds great! Mines pretty good, but I'm not going to live & breath it like first time. If I fancy a cup of tea now and again I'm allowing myself too. Not really drinking. Haven't really all year, and having hardly any caffeine. Cut right back on sugar too. Eating lots of super foods, healthy fats and going to the gym most days! I'm only small but have a few pounds left from my last cycle/miscarriage. Molly it's hard, studies show the odd one won't hurt, and actually if the odd glass of wine or coffee keeps you chilled it's actually more beneficial! So don't beat yourself up! I've made a lovely granola recipe today with goji berries, if anyone wants it let me know xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Hi teammonkey - Two failed to implant but the last one did but I had an early miscarriage 😢 2 were grade 5AA blasts and I was a grade 5bb blasts like my son, the clinic said they looked perfect. They think egg quality is the issue hence I m taking dhea and ubiquinol to try to improve this xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi, 
That's so sad, big hugs to you after such a tough journey! I've never had a failed implantation, god that must be tough!  Then the early miscarriage, for me it was tougher than I ever imagined. But trying to now focus on the future, fx this is our time, & the supplements have done the trick!! I've been taking ubiquinol too! What dose are you on? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Let's hope so teammonkey PMA as my friend keeps telling me. I m taking between 200 - 300 mg per day of ubiquinol. I ve read various opinions on dosage some recommend 600mg whilst others say there's no point in taking more than 200mg - who knows!!! I m counting down the days now, are you? X


----------



## teammonkey

Sounds like we're on a similar dose, not even sure if I needed to take it! But after my miscarriage I'm trying my best to do anything to avoid that happening again! Yes 2 weeks tomorrow I start! But still so much to sort! Awaiting my prescription arriving as I'm going to try source it privately & save some money.. when are you starting?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

I start stims on 6 June all being well x


----------



## Emily jo

Sorry had managed to loose the page and log in details and life with a toddler and everyone with a bloody cold gets in the way! 
Still waiting for af here, have had some promising cramps today though so fingers crossed!  
What is ubiquinol? I've not heard of it? 
Hope your doing well xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Molly sounds like we will be starting stims close together! I'm having my dr scan 5/6, so should start stims that week!

Emily Jo - fx for AF! Is she due around now? Ubiquinol is basically a more pure form of co enzyme q10 good for egg quality but needs to be taken 3 months in advance ideally xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

It's a more readily absorbed form of co q10, it's supposed to help with egg quality as it helps energise cells within the body - sorry that's my very non scientific explanation 😝


----------



## Becks_5

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you! You are a bit ahead of me but I am currently thinking of TTC no. 2! We were lucky enough to have a baby on our first IVF cycle after 18 months TTC with unexplained infertility (poss mild PCO and immune issues but as we all know, they aren't proven). 

I am really unsure what to do. My baby is coming up to 9 months and AF just returned. When TTC no. 1 I turned into a psycho and got very depressed. I know I will approach this with more optimism but equally, perhaps more expectation? I am not sure how long to TTC naturally before turning to treatment? My DH is an eternal optimist and thinks we will be one of those couples who falls pregnant naturally but I am trying to be realistic. I didn't get a whiff of a BFP except one possible chemical pregnancy but that's debatable due to other drugs I was on at the time so feel it would be unlikely. Any advice??

I'd love to know what supplements I should be taking? I have forgotten everything!!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Becks,
Welcome back to this crazy roller coaster, and congrats on your baby! We too were first time lucky, I do think that gave me certain expectations, I think having never experienced anything other than ivf giving me a baby, I expected it to happen, so when I had my miscarriage it was a total shocker,even though I now realise this happens to ladies all of the time. 

It is such a hard one when you have unexplained, as they know an issue is there but not exactly what, I always think at least with a definitive issue you know where you stand. Like us we know hubbys sperm count means our chances are as likely as a lottery win, which in a way makes it easier as I don't spend each month hoping like I did before we knew. 

If I was in your shoes,I think I would want to give it a few months before looking into treatment, but also considering factors such as age, as age of eggs is ultimate factor when it comes to success according to the experts! How long you want to try before going for help, for us we had decided when our son got to 18 months we would look into treatment. I think another factor is the reality is first time success twice in a row does happen but not for many, so just consider that. I naively thought in Jan I would be pregnant in March after my FET baby in November, and here I am in May about to start a fresh cycle, you just dont know how this will pan out. You could be a lucky one and get pregnant naturally or on your next cycle.. 

One piece of advice I would give is start taking supplements and eating a good fertility friendly diet, as I was doing a fet I didn't take anything other than pregnacare, then when I miscarried and wanted to go for a fresh cycle, realistically to give us the best chance with the big expense that comes attached, I decided after reading it starts with the egg to start taking the multi vitamin she suggests, and ubiquinol for 3 months, as the latter is supposed to get good quality eggs, I did get excellent eggs last time, but in 3 years and just turning 35 you just never know. Then getting my DH on supplements, to try get his count and quality up. Hence us starting this month and not earlier. I also improved my diet this year, eating all the fertility friendly foods, all clean natural foods, cutting back on sugar, caffeine and alcohol, lots of avocados, eggs, lentils, beans, fish, only full fat dairy etc. 

Hope this helps you, good luck xx


----------



## Emily jo

Wow definitely missed out on that set of drugs then! AF came yesterday am on day 2 had my baseline scan today and start on Gonal F inject tomorrow morning! Am exhausted already I think I probably had the worse nights sleep last night since the newborn feeding days! Am not looking forward to the next few nights once the drugs start did anyone else get nightmares when they were taking the drugs before?? I remember mine being horrific  

Becks I would definitely give some more time before jumping back to Ivf but for now definitely look at starting vitamins and eating right x

Hope your both well molly and teammonkey xxx


----------



## Molly78

Hi everyone - Emily Jo I don't remember strange dreams first time around but I have had them in subsequent cycles. I m on the pill currently taking it for nearly six weeks feeling very bloated! My consultant is recommending 450 menopur this time... Which is double what I had last time I m expecting to get some side effects on that mighty dose! X


----------



## teammonkey

Emily Jo you poor thing, no I didn't get any side effects last time, how's Gonal F treating you? 

Molly wow that's a high dose, how come you're on that dose? I was only on 150 last time this time 225, didn't know it went upto 450! X

I'm off on a spa day tomorrow, the relaxation and de-stress before getting going! Fx it's the last time I can go in a sauna For a while! Got all my drugs this weekend, so I'm feeling ready! Worrying how hard all this will be with a toddler in tow? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Hello ladies.

Please can I join you?
I have a LO who is 2 in a couple of weeks & we are just starting an fet.
Worrying about dealing with various things whilst having a toddler this time around - so would love to chat with you all.

Good luck with your cycles.

Bunny xx


----------



## Emily jo

Team monkey, doing OK do far on a higher dose than last time, yesterday I felt like I had short temper all day but that could've been down to lack of sleep and af also had a headache but drank 3 bottles of water and it went away, forgot how much more you need it when your taking the drugs! Today's injection was a bleeder 😞 and the only plaster I could find was an octonaughts one 😂 son will be chuffed if he sees it later! Today's injection was easier to manage as he is at preschool yesterday I put him in a highchair with a bag of yogurt raisins so I could get the time to do it! He thinks they are sweets so was super thrilled to get them! Spa day sounds amazing think I will book a massage this week when do has a day off 😊 

Welcome Bunny! I know that feeling I have tried to limit how often I pick him up already to prepare that I won't be able to soon during treatment. I worry that the pessaries will be the hardest to manage with him but hoping to find a time of day 12 hours apart to make it work (fingers crossed)  what drugs do yiu have for a fet? 

Molly sorry to hear about the bloating must be strange taking the pill first as it's everything we've all been trying to avoid! Think that would mess with my head a bit! 

Hope your all well off to phone the clinic now as I'm worried about how much of the drugs I've been given last time I was on Gonal F for 11 days and this time with the dose I have I only have enough for six And they aren't seeing me again til the day of my last dose even though the consultant said they would see me before that?? Bit confused so going to use my toddler free time to work that out!!


----------



## bunny73

Thanks for the welcome Emily Jo   


How did your phone call go?? Did you get some answers?


So I've been on the pill - which I stop tomorrow. Had saline scan, pipelle & scratch on Friday and also started my suprecur injections!! Seems strange doing them again & for some reason the needles aren't going in very well so already have a couple of bruise's! I will start prygonova on day 3 of AF and go in for a scan on day 13. I don't use pessaries - but will inject progesterone instead (not looking forward to those - as they are into the muscle on my bum   )!!


Hello to everyone else   


Bunny x


----------



## Molly78

Welcome Bunny.

Enjoy your spa day team monkey I've got one next Monday - great minds think alike!! I m so busy at work at the mo it is much needed. 

I think my high dose is because I only got 5 eggs last cycle... Got 10 first time around but ended up with 2 blasts both times so not sure the high dose will bring more success just going with what my consultant recommends he's quite a traditionalist, however, I can thank him for my DS. 

Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Welcome bunny! And good luck with your FET, def easier on the body! Try not to worry you find a way, I realised I could minimise stuff like lifting lo, but not stop completely as that's just not realistic, nor do people that get pregnant naturally stop lifting their los.. so I tried keeping it all in perspective x

Emily Jo glad you're ok, what dose are you on this time? Lol at the octonaught plaster  ahh bless your lo thinking he got sweets! Sadly my son does not like sweets, chocolate or cake so no bribing him lol! Def grab a massage, mine was lovely! Did you speak to your clinic about your drugs? Bit worrying if you might run out x

Thanks Molly it was fab! But I found myself overthinking the treatment now it's starting a week today! Need to find a way to relax as I'm already stressing about it not working after my miscarriage.. I'm on a higher dose too as last time got 9 eggs, 6 mature, all fertilised and went to blast, like you had 2 good ones, one is my son. My consultant has upped my drugs and is letting me stim longer as last time had lots of small follicles and he believes I should been left to stim a couple more days... x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Drugs all sorted very embarrassing turns out I didn't read the pens properly 🙈 but have enough for 12 days so that's good. I'm on 225 this time last time I was on 115 so quite a jump and definitely starting to feel it now!when the octonaughts plaster was seen he demanded a matching on for his tummy so we we were matching by the afternoon 😂
Looks like we have all been put on higher doses second time round!


----------



## Molly78

Glad it's sorted for you Emily Jo hopefully the high doses will have a positive effect, not sure I'll be able to move. Not long for you now...

I m struggling to remain positive too Monkey Team it's hard isn't it... I m convinced it's not going to work which isn't really the attitude to have. PMA is needed!! Got loads on at the moment, my colleague is off sick, we're having building work done and arranging a big birthday party for my husband next weekend! Hopefully it will be a positive distraction rather than stress overload!! I m not good doing nothing though. Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Molly it's nice to know I'm not the only one with these worries. I def need PMA! Feeling very low & emotional today hopefully acupuncture will help this week! Sounds like you're busy, but that's good in a way! Can't over think things too much when busy!! We're in the process of moving house so that's keeping me busy! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

I think we all need more pma! I get what you mean, I feel like I can't be that lucky twice! Moving house and organising parties and having building work done, I can't imagine how stressful that is on top, but from a distraction point of you definitely helpful! At the moment I'm feeling the pressure of bloody father's day I have feeling it will probably fall on our test week 🙏 no extra pressure there then!


----------



## teammonkey

Emily Jo we definitely need some PMA! I'm feeling a little more positive today.. we can be that lucky, our bodies know what to do, this can happen for us!
Had our consent appointment and transferred DH samples to new clinic, refresher on injection teach, after 3 years it came straight back to me! Monday we start and I just want to get going now.. 

Ahh Father's Day! So hard, luckily we won't be testing until after but it is hard!  I'm sure you will be celebrating!! We had our miscarriage 2 weeks before mothers day, I really struggled. But hoping this is our chance to complete our family! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becks_5

Thanks for your advice TeamMonkey! Really appreciate it. I will get on the supplements. I have fallen off the wagon in terms of a healthy diet since having my little girl. It's so hard to take care of yourself properly. Funnily enough I also have a spa day this weekend which I cannot wait for. 

I am thinking that I will try for 6 months naturally with supplements etc, then if nothing has happened, look into treatment again. I don't know whether to bother trying naturally with a bit of immune treatment and clomid before going into IVF. We did'nt have any luck on our own but equally, I know people from my NCT who tried for longer than us and finally got pregnant themselves. It's really hard to decide the best plan when you are "unexplained". 

Huge amount of luck with your cycles ladies, I will be checking in to find out how it goes. I totally understand how difficult it is to not have high expectations after having one LO. Whatever happens, we are all so lucky to have them. It just sucks when other people fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and don't even have to worry about how they will afford fertility treatment or if their marriage can handle trying again. Sorry feeling a bit frustrated about that so it's so good to talk to others going through it! xxx


----------



## Becks_5

Me again! Hoping I could get some advice? I came on my period at the start of May for the first time since stopping breastfeeding my daughter. I have since been testing for ovulation but absolutely no sign. Is this quite typical? Does it take a little while for your body to get back into rhythm? 

Would love to know what happened with your cycles? I got over excited that we could start trying but doesn't seem like my body is ready :-( 

Are any of you doing anything special with regards to your diet? I can't remember all the fertility foods anymore but I know when we were doing IVF we got nutri-bullet crazy and lived on juices and smoothies!


----------



## teammonkey

Morning Becks,
If I'm honest I've no idea! As didn't track anything! Did you have times you didn't ovulate prior to baby? If this is normal for you, could be.. I've always ovulated like clockwork, even after my miscarriage when I was told I would be unlikely to I did. But I am sure many don't as can take time for your body to get back to normal after a baby? Like you say your body may just need a bit longer! 

Haha well my diet is a mix, has been either excellent or rubbish! So I'm now cutting out all refined sugars, following low gi and good level of protein, with lots of super foods thrown in like avocado, pumpkin seeds, goji berries, blueberries. No low fat or diet anything! All I'll say is ensure you are having good fats, I found when I cut right back it messed my cycles up, I'm now having 29 days from 35! But strangely think the miscarriage has helped that, seems my body is more efficient since. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Well better get this pma going! It's been a busy week, had a scan today (have been every other day) today o have 13 good looking follicles all set for another scan Wednesday and et on Friday! 

I second what teammonkey has said re diet we have also added nuts to ours walnuts for him (good for sperm) almonds for me and brazils for both of us (only 3 brazils a day) 

Sorry if it's an all about me post am exhausted these drugs are hard bloody work with a toddler!! Definitely feeling the affects of bloating thank God for the sunshine and maxi dresses 😀
Also forgot how much the cetrotide hurts!!! Am icing the area again now but forgot on the first one-agony!! 
Hope your injection went OK today teammonkey 😊😊
I'll definitely be glad to see the back of mine!


----------



## teammonkey

Emily jo - sounds like everything is going really well! 13 follicles is fab! Good look for Wednesday & Friday!! How are you managing with a toddler? 

I've never taken cetrotide what do you take that for? Injection is later tonight! Not looking forward to it as body still feels it's suffering from last cycle/miscarriage. But hoping it's all for a good cause! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Coping is probably more accurate!  My parents have been great and have had him for appointments so far,  I'm also super lucky that he still naps in the afternoon so I've been joining him! He is generally a massive ball of energy so it's not been easy!! 
Cetrotide stops you ovulating prematurely ( I think- or as I understand it!) and injections have been done while he's distracted by postman pat and raisins 😊
Wow good luck for tonight. Which injection is it you have? It must be horrible having to go through it all again after last time the tole it takes physically is rough to be doing it again 😞


----------



## teammonkey

My son is obsessed with postman pat! Won't wear anything other than pat pj's! 
It's buserelin tonight! It's rough, hard knowing I should be nearly half through a pregnancy, and friends who are around the same time post on **, that's hard. But I've never had my body react like this, gaining weight for no reason, constant constipation from previous drugs. So I'm dreading putting it through it again but I just think may as well get it done now!

Sounds tiring! Keep wondering how I'll cope, but my mum and hubby's mum are both great. So I'm sure we will manage! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

My son is obsessed with postman pat! Won't wear anything other than pat pj's! 
It's buserelin tonight! It's rough, hard knowing I should be nearly half through a pregnancy, and friends who are around the same time post on **, that's hard. But I've never had my body react like this, gaining weight for no reason, constant constipation from previous drugs. So I'm dreading putting it through it again but I just think may as well get it done now!

Sounds tiring! Keep wondering how I'll cope, but my mum and hubby's mum are both great. So I'm sure we will manage! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

13 follicles sounds great Emily Jo, the PMA must be working. I've been on the pill for 4 weeks now and starting to feel the effects, very bloated and boobs really hurt. Still got another week and a half to go. Things went a bit off track over the weekend a few too many drinks need to get back on track now! Team Monkey I m jealous of your diet dedication sounds great. 
Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Molly, 
How are you? Sounds like a great weekend! Miss having a few drinks! Good to let your hair down sometimes, I went to a wedding this weekend, so boring for us both being sober! Sorry to hear the pill is making you feel a tad rubbish now! Do you start DR soon? Thanks! Diet is the easy bit as generally eat well, low gi carbs, high protein as I'm into the gym! But added more nutrients. Trying to replicate what I did on my successful cycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

You know I genuinely don't miss alcohol at all, I don't think I've even got drunk since being a mum I just can't face the thought of a hangover with him to look after too but I was very much an all ir nothing girl before I either didn't drink and became the driver or I was completely wasted! 
Teammonkey I have to ask, how on earth do you find time to go to the gym?? I wish I had that passion or motivation but 5 minutes to me is spent curled up with a book and a coffee (decaff atm the moment killing me!) 
I haven't managed to fit in a massage might have to let Oh do a home one, funds are tight now what tithe trips to the clinic every other day and fuel costs and we usually end up having lunch out there isn't any left over for massages atm 
13 is a good number but I'm filled with fear that they won't find any last time we 17 good follicles and they only found one egg so definitely feeling nervous for Friday!


----------



## teammonkey

What!!! I think I love alcohol more than my husband  just kidding! I do love a drink, I miss the social side of a few cocktails with hubby or friends.

My hubby is great, so on the 4 days I work, he does the mornings, so I go to the gym at 6:30! Then I may pop early on a weekend if it fits. My son sleeps in until 7:30 most days so it's doable! I'm super motivated as I absolutely love the gym, it really helps my mental state especially with all this. I did suffer anxiety but exercise helps that too! Plus my boss pays my membership which helps!

Hope you can fit in a massage! If not get oh to do one! I'm back at acupuncture tomorrow, that relaxes me more than anything!

Oh really? Well no 2 cycles are the same! Here's hoping for good eggs! Remember it's quality not quantity. I got 9 eggs last time, I remember being gutted as expected more but lots of my follicles weren't mature enough. Anyway 6 mature, all fertilised just shows numbers aren't everything! Try and stay relaxed, remember it's out of your hands xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becks_5

Thanks TeamMonkey for your advice. I wasn't anovulatory before I got pregnant, so this isn't particularly 'normal' for me however slightly irregular cycles are. I am trying not to obsess but can feel myself going that way again so soon. I don't know why I can't just be patient!!

Good luck with your injections, I hope everything goes well and I am so very sorry to hear about your miscarriage, that must have been heartbreaking.

Good luck with your cycle too Emily Jo, I remember all too well how scary it is at each scan worrying about numbers, but as Team Monkey said it's all about the quality. I got quite a few eggs on my cycle but in the end, only one was a good one so it really doesn't make a difference if you get tons or not many, you just need one goodie. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for your support ladies. I don't really have anyone to talk to as no one understands how I feel because I already have a daughter. my infertile friends (some of whom are still struggling) don't need me worrying at them about a second baby and my fertile friends haven't a clue and think I should be 'cured' now I have one baby x


----------



## bunny73

Hi all.


How is everyone? Thank you for the welcome   


Team monkey - sorry to hear your not feeling great with the meds - where are you at in your cycle? Well done you on the diet & gym    I'm like Emily Jo - 5 spare mins and I'm chilling   !


Becks - people really do think that when you have 1 baby you'll be happy and that's it, but infertility is an on going battle that you can't switch off! For us we always wanted 4 children & that's never going to happen so I'll always feel sad about that! Lots of my friends are on there 2nd/3rd babies!! Hope your OK.


Emily Jo - good luck for friday     hope hubby gives you a nice relaxing massage   


Molly - sounds like you are super busy!! I did not enjoy being on the pill - not long till your done on it - what's the next step for you?


AFM - have started my prygonova & aspirin today & scan booked for the 2nd.
I also have a little postman pat fan    as well as bing & peppa pig    xx


----------



## Emily jo

Urgh Becks I hate that! "surely now you've had one baby your cured" Yeah if only it was that simple and inexpensive! The guilt I will feel about spending 5k+ just for one go if it doesn't work when that money could be put towards a better life for little man! I think that will be what restricts how many times we will be doing this 😞 
Fortunately with only getting one egg last time we feel like the poster people for the saying 'it only takes one!' i just worry that we can't be that lucky twice!

Bunny73, what is it about that crap postman We record them for him of cbeebies and at the moment we are only allowed to watch postman pat and the giant cake, if I hear that bloody song again I'll go m ad he's singing it all the time! "stop that cake it's rolling down thw hill' is currently the theme tune to my day 😂 I'm lucky we have never introduced him to peppa pig so I don't have to deal with that one 😊


----------



## bunny73

Haha Emily Jo that made me chuckle! I don't mind pat - I quite like the older ones, not a massive fan of the special delivery service though!! My little girls favorite at the moment is bing bunny - I'll try to encourage her to watch something else & she just keeps saying "more bing"    !! X


----------



## Emily jo

You know what I don't mind it too much as a kid it was my favourite it's only that I now feel cheated as an adult that I can see how bad he is at his job! I can't stand bing either I just don't get it and I'm sure it encourages bad habits fussy eating?? I don't care if your pasta is mixed just eat it! Putting things in toilet? Brilliant that's exactly what I want him to learn! For three days we have been watching the giant cake episode he even sings it in bed! His other favourite one is 'party time party time come along and sing with the music' bloody karaoke machine episode. He is cute with it tho 😍


----------



## bunny73

I loved pat when I was little too - that's why I like the older episodes!
Bing is quite annoying, my dh hates it - he says bing is rude etc   !!
There is one episode of pat where the children all dance & lo dances along & tries to copy the moves    so cute xx
I have my friends little boy today and they usually get along so well - but because it is lo's birthday tomorrow she has new toys which they have just been arguing over    so have them keeping me busy as well as some bloke putting us a shed base down in the garden & The 2 dogs - one of which peed inside earlier   !!! All are asleep at the moment so having a bit of time to myself!! X


----------



## teammonkey

Hi becks,
Try to relax, stress will only make things harder. See this as a test run, you can get help if it doesn't work out! Thanks it was a very hard time but I'm now trying to stay positive & hope this cycle works out! But I must admit I'm less optimistic which is silly when I've got pregnant both cycles. But the miscarriage has thrown me! 
Injection was a nightmare! It wouldn't pierce the skin! Took a lot of tries!

We are here & understand, only us who have experienced infertility understand how hard this journey is, and friends who understand that side but not the need for a second, can be hard to talk to, I get that. X

Hi bunny! Thanks hoping it will pass, just trying to drink a ton of water!! Haha love to chill, and after having a knee injury I'm not resting for the next 2 days, which is hard for me I'm an exercise junkie! 

Can't beat a postman pat fan!! Annoys me how hard it is to find merchandise!! 

Emily I get you feeling that way, id be the same, fx for lots of eggs! Same here only pat is allowed on, and don't get me started on if I dare to try putting on pj's without pat on the front  we're off to CBeebies Land next month he will explode when he sees the village  
Bunny is if your los bday tomorrow? Mine too! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

My boy loves Bing, he does seem like a spoilt brat and takes advantage of poor flop!! He also loves in the night garden and teletubbies! We're off to see the live show in July. 

Trying for a second seems to be just as difficult as first time around, particularly as it's been a longer journey. I also feel I want it so much for a second time now I know how great it is... 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I ve just been for reflexology so feeling relaxed xx


----------



## bunny73

Evening all.


Team monkey - yes lo's birthday is today, she is 2    we have had a lovely day at the seaside, little rides, 2p machines, dipping toes in the water & ice cream    plus lots of pressies (some pat, bing, peppa related!!) 
Really hope your lo has had a lovely day - happy birthday   


Molly - bing is definitely a brat   !!!! We also like the Teletubbies here!
Glad your feeling relaxed   
I was just saying that to dh today - I feel like I want this so much because I know how great being a mummy is - to be honest I think I'm getting my hopes up way to much!!!!


Hope your all OK and enjoying the sun xx


----------



## teammonkey

Bunny ahh birthday twins! Just think we were probably in labour at the same time  sounds like she had a fab day!! My lo loved the zoo! So nice now they can run round loving everything!!

Molly totally agree, felt quite low last couple of days.. thinks it's hit me how much I want this, and after my miscarriage keep thinking it won't happen for us. Got to try be positive!! Def agree now knowing how great being a mummy is makes it harder!

Off to acupuncture shortly, had a good workout this morning to try help release some happy endorphins! Feeling quite low ATM! The drugs are making me tired and I just think this years hit me all of a sudden! I've had a frozen cycle, medicated so a ton of drugs, pregnant, miscarriage, now back cycling again but with the injections and side effects, it's really hard. Missing my life before starting treatment, gained weight, clothes hardly fit, miss just not worrying and being able to have a glass of wine with dinner! Ahh hopefully it will pass xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Birthday celebrations sound fab Bunny 🎈 I would love to get to the seaside in this weather.

So sorry to hear you're feeling low Team Monkey, it is tough I go in waves of positivity and severe negativity. I am able to put it to the back of my mind sort of currently but I know when I start the injections I will turn into a crazy obsessive googling maniac! I can't help myself 😁 xx


----------



## Emily jo

Ah birthdays sound great! Our little man has his just three days after Christmas so harder to have big days out then and cold too! 
Strangely this time round the drugs have had more physical effects on me than emotional, mentally I think I'm doing OK with it all, there's obviously anxious and worry but not as bad as last time. Today was my drug free day did my trigger shots last night (double one really trying to coax them out of me!) and egg collection is at 9.30 tomorrow morning I am now at the point of only allowed water so was naughty at ten to nine and had a chocolate brownie! Not much difference it can do now! 😀 
Already planning my Starbucks order on the way home tomorrow afterwards I figure if the eggs aren't in me then the caffeine hit doesn't count right? 
Definitely feeling nervous now just want to get through this then the next few weeks my clinic have only told us that they are planning to put back on day 5 this time as they feel it has a higher success rate which has thrown me as ds was put back in on day 3 I know 5 is better but God it makes me nervous to get that far! And if I'm worried now then the tww will probably kill me! 
Hope everyone else is doing good xxx


----------



## bunny73

Team monkey - ahh the zoo, bet that was lovely    hope you had a fab time celebrating. I don't know where the 2 years have gone! Felt quite emotional yesterday reminiscing! Haha yes we could have been in labour at the same time - my lo was born at 4:34am!
Sorry to hear your feeling low hun, you have been through a lot so I think its a natural way to be feeling. It is very difficult to go through a loss, but on a positive note your body has got pregnant twice, so fingers crossed it will do so again this time    is it a full cycle or fet your doing at the moment? Sending you some    xx


Molly - it was lovely    the weather has been great this week! When do you finish the pill? Are you doing fet? X


Emily Jo - good luck for ec tomorrow, hope all goes well and you get some great quality eggs that turn into nice strong embryos     keep us posted xx


----------



## teammonkey

Molly glad to hear I'm not the only one whose google crazy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

All the best for your egg collection Emily Jo! I m still on the pill one more week.i m doing a fresh cycle not fet but a short protocol. I start stims 6 June. Is anyone using embryo scope? We have the option it's quite expensive but I think we will use it xx


----------



## teammonkey

Good luck Emily Jo! 

Molly I did on my fresh transfer, which resulted in my lb. I asked my new consultant about it, he said it's only worthwhile if you've a lot of eggs, as we only had 6 last time, we had 2 clear front runners, and the scope wouldn't have changed that.. so I'm on the fence about using it this time. It's an extra £500! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Well egg collection went well, we got 9 eggs apparently one of my ovaries was in an awkward position so there could have been more but they didn't want to do any damage. We had the call their morning and 6 fertilised so really happy so far they will check them on Monday and call again then 😀

Definitely Google crazy here! My last search was 'how to relieve trapped wind?' am in agony don't remember being thus uncomfortable last time but I have read the more eggs you get the more uncomfortable you are after so I'm guessing that's probably why. Ovary pain has calmed down alot today it's the bloating and being unable to pass wind that is causing the pain 😢 
Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Emily Jo that's great news! How funny I got 9 last time and 6 fertilised! Hope this cycle is as lucky for you as that one was for me! Oh maybe it's fluid? I heard you're meant to drink a ton of water? It helps? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Sounds good so far Emily - good luck 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## bunny73

Molly - not long til you start then   . We've never used embryo scope (don't think it was available to us on our last full cycle. Is it where they watch the embryos grow on a special camera?


Emily Jo - congrats on your 6 embryos, fab news    keep us posted after your call tomorrow xx how are you feeling now? Has the trapped gas eased? I felt awful after a couple of my ec's and ended up with ohss. Hope you've managed to get lots of rest xx


How are you doing team monkey?


Afm - luckily no more headaches, have been drinking more so that must have helped. Still had upset stomachs though! 
Oh ladies - I've been feeling so positive about this cycle up until today & then zap the positivity has gone - I can't stop thinking why would we be lucky enough for this to work again..... Especially with embryos from the same batch as dd. The thought of doing another full cycle petrifies me   . Sorry for the down post.


Bunny xx


----------



## Molly78

Oh dear Bunny sorry to hear you're feeling down there are plenty of positive stories where successful fets have followed successful fresh cycles! Yes the embryo scope videos the embryos so they capture a lot more information and also don't have to take them out of cultivation for checking. It's supposed to be good if you have a lot of eggs but I only got 5 last time, I may still do it as this time they are planning a 3 day transfer not blastocyst so I think it's harder to determine the best ones at this stage.

Hope you've enjoyed the bank holiday weekend x


----------



## teammonkey

Bunny I'm very tired thanks for asking! Day 9 of DR & it's hit me  hope AF arrives soon she was due today. So sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low, it's completely natural! But you have a great chance of this working! One thing I learnt after my miscarriage, you cannot control this journey, just take it as it comes. I too thought I can't handle another fresh cycle.. but here I am 

Molly I used it on my fresh cycle, will again if we get a lot of embryos but if we only get a few I won't as consultant said it's only really helpful when there's a large number to pick which is best xx

Emily jo how's everything going?

Afm so so tired today, feels like DR has decided to hit me like a steam train! Maybe the fact AF is due is making it worse? Can't remember all this last time.. hope she shows up soon! Big hugs to everyone else xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

All going well here, transfer day tomorrow 😀 they called yesterday and we still had six then so fingers crossed some will make it to the freezer! Still having digestive issues feel like I'm going from one extreme to the other tbh have started pessaries 😷 they are just as much fun as I remember!! Trying my best to drink lots of water definitely reduces side effects but is hard when your bloated anyway!

Bunny sorry to hear you've lost the pma, it's definitely hard to keep it I have struggled with it but although this cycle has hit me harder physically I'm finding mentally as much as it would be great to have another we are already super lucky to have what we do and that is keeping me going 

Molly we've not used a embryoscope I'm guessing with only one last time there was no point them even suggesting it but I'm sure we would have taken the hit financially I think we're of the mind that at the amount we're spending that a bit more doesn't  hurt!

Teammonkey I get what you mean about doing a fresh cycle this has exhausted me up until this point last time I was working and I have no idea how I have been exhausted or like you said maybe we just don't remember it last time! Hope af turns up for soon and doesn't keep you waiting much longer! 

  will keep you posted tomorrow dh has the next two days off so I might just hang out in the bedroom with my legs in the air 😂 we've all done it!


----------



## Molly78

Ha ha Emily Jo all the best for tomorrow are you have a 3 day or 5 day ET. It's great that you have 6 and some for the freezer 🙏🙏🙏

I can't wait to finish this pill Team Monkey I m in such a bad mood and feel huge. My son is exhausting he's been waking up at 430am and not going back to sleep 😫 plus now I have a cough and cold so feeling rather sorry for myself.

I hope you're ok too Bunny!


----------



## bunny73

Thank you for your kind & positive words ladies   


Molly - wow half 4    how do you get through the day? Sorry to hear you have a cough & cold - rubbish!! Hope your feeling better real soon. X


Team monkey - hope AF arrives asap for you & that you manage to get some rest. What drugs is it your taking? 


Emily Jo - good luck for et - so exciting    fantastic news that all 6 embies are doing well. Will look forward to your update tomorrow   


AFM - not much to report, I'm a bit fed up as haven't had a decent nights sleep for weeks!! But other than that clinic on Friday for scan & will hopefully find out when et will be xx


----------



## teammonkey

Morning ladies,
Emily Jo good luck for today, def take advantage of DH being around and take it easy!

Molly glad I am not the only one feeling rubbish, I am super emotional, and AF is still AWOL arghhhh! Just hate it being late, but it was last time so I dont know why I am surprised! Feel bad for you with the early wake ups, my son wakes up but just talks and parties, at 4am too, which is annoying sometimes I can go back to sleep while he plays others I cannot! I ended up asleep by 9pm last night, as I was so tired from his antics the night before. Hope you had a better night?

Bunny good luck for friday, are you just struggling to sleep at the moment or is it side effects? I am ok sleeping but when I wake early I feel like ive not slept and cant get back to sleep!

AF has gone missing, why does the witch do this to me on DR?   Hate this bit as just want to know I am progressing, and not stuck in limbo! I have my scan booked for monday so I am hoping acupuncture tomorrow will bring AF on! Feel a lot less tired today after going to bed at 9pm, even managed a circuits class at 6:45am at the gym, which always makes me feel better x


----------



## Emily jo

Well we had 4 AA's three are in the freezer and one has been put back in, the other two are being rechecked tomorrow morning and possibly joining the freezer. Pma has well and truly left me my last transfer was pain free and definitely felt a stab of pain when she was up there and have been having sharp cramps all the way home, am home now in bad slightly devastated the hot water bottle is back in the cupboard again for now! I don't know if I have pain because she's caught me inside somewhere or maybe cus it's a 5 day and not 3 I guess I'll never know but not feeling confident right now 😢
Hope everyone else is doing OK xxx


----------



## Molly78

Great result to have 4 top graded blasts Emily Jo, sorry to hear you're in pain it's such an anxious time perhaps see how it is and if it doesn't settle down contact your clinic. 

Hope you get a better nights sleep Bunny, my boy was slightly better last night he woke but went back to sleep which was a huge relief! Feeling much better today. 

Hope the AF comes soon Team Monkey hopefully the acupuncture will help. Only two  more tablets to take for me thankfully xx


----------



## bunny73

Team monkey - I work evenings and don't get home until 11:45pm, I can't sleep straight away as my mind is switched on so usually read, come on here etc to unwind - I then fall asleep ok, but wake up after a couple of hours & then spend the rest of the night tossing & turning, not helped recently by hot flushes!!! Last night was much better though! 
6:45 at the gym - your wonder woman    hope AF arrives asap for you & that you enjoyed your acupuncture   


Emily Jo - congratulations on being pupo    sorry to hear your a bit tender following et, it is probably where they were poking about etc - I remember feeling very heavy and crampy in my stomach after et. Amazing news that you have 4 lovely blasts frozen   . Are you off work for the 2ww? Good luck and get some rest xx


Hi Molly - glad to hear you got a better nights sleep xx 


AFM - feeling quite emotional tonight - hormones I'm guessing - was a bit of a moody cow!!! Felt bad for dh & dd    !! Just want Friday to come now so we have a plan!!


Night all xx


----------



## teammonkey

Emily amazing news!! You lucky lady! Xx

Molly - thanks! Sadly she's still awol 

Bunny - I'm definitely getting more restless at night. No hot flushes though! Glad last night was better! Haha no gym today I'm too exhausted! Acupuncture was not fun today, I was restless, couldn't relax & felt in pain from the needles but I think that's because AF is due & I'm extra sensitive! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

Oh and bunny I was like that to my dh the other night, don't beat yourself up your hormones are wild! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Yes I ve got an anger management problem at the moment too think it's a combination of lack of sleep and being on the pill for nearly six weeks. I m debating whether to tell my boss about our treatment, I just can't face all the excuses of appointments although I have managed to get thru 2 fresh and 2 frozen without letting the cat out of the bag previously! Mmm food for thought. Have you been open with your bosses? My job is fairly pressured so I have loads of meeting scheduled that I may need to duck out of. 

Hope you're feeling better Emily Jo! X


----------



## teammonkey

My boss knows Molly, he's been very good. I couldn't handle the extra stress. Plus with EC I need a couple of days off last minute which isn't in line with company policy so felt it was easier to be honest xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Hormones are definitely wild here!! And were during first few days of simms, felt like I was gonna yell at everyone!!! Lucky for me I'm not working at the moment I went back after my maternity last time for about six months but it wasn't working out with childcare and my husbands job (he manages a supermarket on a holiday Park and his hours during open season are pretty extreme!) 
Yesterday was a rite off as far as resting goes ds has suspected slapped cheek virus we were at the gp in the emergency appointment cue for the morning with him and sent on the hospital for me to have an immunity blood test which o won't get the results for till next week 😞 then we came home and were planning a bbq but dh got called in to work for an emergency (not allowed to use b word- a threatening phone call was made, whole place was evacuated for 4 hours) nightmare this left me with a grumpy toddler as daddy had gone who thought it was best time to just be naughty for mummy, definitely not the relaxing day I had planned!! On the plus side the clinic called and one of the last two embryos made it to the freezer so we have 4 in there now which is a bonus I'm definitely not with the pma and am fairly certain this hasn't worked 😢

Molly I'm seriously impressed you've managed previous treatment without them knowing!! If you can do it then keep it up my boss was much less than helpful with ds!

Bunny I'm definitely with you on the hot flushes only now I'm blaming the glorious cyclogest for that! 

Teammonkey I can't believe your still waiting for af! It's the most frustrating thing! The only time ww ever want one and she takes her sweet time!! 

Hope your all well will try and find my pma cramping has gone now, actually feel nothing in that area atm and the best part for me at the moment is the trapped wind has finally gone! 😀


----------



## teammonkey

Sounds like you had a tough day! Poor you! Try to be positive there's no reason this embie isn't snuggling in!! Oh and I'm still waiting!!!!! It's ridiculous! I'm stressing this morning as have no feeling like she's coming, already pushed my baseline scan back to Wednesday, but if she doesn't arrive soon, I'll end up on dr another added week, as my clinic only start Stims on a Thursday... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

Oh no! I was so hoping she would have turned up by now! 😡 
How come your clinic only start stimms on a Thursday? Surely they know that's something you can't control 

Am feeling less negative now but have no symptoms of any kind so far for either outcome so who knows but at least there is 4 in the freezer, don't reckon I'll make it to the 12th before I test though I'm too impatient 😀


----------



## teammonkey

I have no idea actually! It's a new clinic so not had chance to ask yet. But I'll asking Monday why if she doesn't arrive! 

Just remember lots of ladies have no symptoms, I had hardly any last time until sickness kicked in, remember your body has done all the stretching so you won't get that again! Have you tried the zita west meditation for after embryo transfer? Helped me stay positive xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily jo

I hadn't thought about the stretching already being done 😊 that's definitely helped my pma

Still not really feeling much this evening apart from tired but with toddler high on sunshine and playing outside that's pretty normal! 

I would definitely ask them about it, sounds a bit strange? 

I think I have it on my laptop somewhere will have to hunt it out again 😊 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend 😊


----------



## bunny73

Team monkey - rubbish that acupuncture wasn't very nice for you! Bloody AF - what is she playing at  !!! When was you due on? Odd that your clinic only start stimms on a Thursday  !! Hope your sleeping ok at least?

Molly - how's the anger  ?! Have you made a decision about telling your boss? I told my previous job & have told my boss this time.

Emily Jo - sorry to hear about your stressful day! How is ds? Fab news that you have 4 frosties  . Hot flushes  !! Your otd is the 12th - how many days after transfer is that? Hoping it comes round quick for you 

AFM - scan yesterday and lining was 9mm. Will stop suprecur on Tuesday and then start prontagest on Wednesday  transfer will be on the 13th - all starting to feel a bit more real now!!!
Ladies do all you do home pregnancy tests on otd? Because for fresh cycles I had to - but for fet I have to go into the clinic for a blood test.

X


----------



## Emily jo

Well have had some cramping today when I woke up but rather embarrassingly do remember having 'frisky' dreams so I'm gonna guess that's why 😳 very odd!! 

Bunny, ds definitely has slapped cheek his mood is good today but still with the rashes on his arms and bright red face it's awful cus people keep looking at his face like we've let him get really sunburnt and that's not the case 😡
Otd is the 12th that will be twelve days after transfer, last time I asked for beta tests and went back every few days to keep checking as I was so paranoid don't think I'll wait as long as the 12th I'm far too impatient 😀 and we have an old great aunt coming to visit this Monday wonderful timing she's really hard work so I'm not really looking forward it but the distraction may help. 

Any news for you yet teammonkey


----------



## Molly78

Anger is a bit better now thanks Bunny 😂 I finished the pill on Friday thankfully got baseline scan Tuesday. I ve always done home pregnancy tests wish last time I'd had the option of blood test as the line was really faint and I drove myself mad repeating tests and in the end had an early miscarriage if I'd had a blood test I would have probably known earlier that it wasn't viable. 

Hope AF has turned up team monkey. Oh dear Emily Jo and unbearable G Aunt doesn't sound too good, we ve had to move to my parents for a couple of weeks as we re having some building work done not great timing but nice to have my Mum on hand xxx


----------



## bunny73

Emily Jo -    at your frisky dreams comment!! Glad ds's mood is good - bless him with his red cheeks, slap cheek is a nasty virus - hope he's better very soon.
My otd will be 9 days after transfer! The clinics all seem to say different! Was your embie day 3 or 5?
Good luck with the great aunt    xx


Molly - glad anger is better   . Bet your thrilled to be finished on the pill and eager to get the ball rolling? What clinic are you at?
I'd always done hpt on previous cycles - so it was strange going in for a blood test on our last fet - didn't much enjoy the 45 minute wait for result   !!
I used to bleed before otd when I wasn't on the right progesterone support and that was horrible. In all my cycles I've never tested early - I can't bring myself to - I like staying In the pupo bubble!!


Ahhhhhh - I came to bed early tonight as never do so and have felt shattered all day & now I can't sleep    hence why I'm on here!!! My mind is on serious over drive!!!


----------



## Molly78

Hope you managed to get some sleep Bunny I m not a great sleeper at the best of times so can sympathise. We're at Shropshire and Mid Wales its an nhs one I have had a cycle at other a different clinic but decided to go back to our original one that bought us our DS. Time will tell if it's the right decision. I told my boss today turns out he had IVF for both his kids you just never know do you... 

I hope you're feeling ok Emily Jo and your AF has arrived team monkey xx


----------



## Emily jo

Well I was incredibly naughty this morning and did a first response test.....  So far I have a bfp! will be doing another one tomorrow at the moment it feels too good to be true don't want to believe it yet as I know it's too early, it's a faint one but it's definitely there 😱
Molly it's good news about your boss at least you know he will understand if you need time off ect and will hopefully be more able to help xxx
Bunny, he's doing good today have had a call from the doctors and they don't have the bloods back for my immunity to the slap cheek but he has told me I'm not immune to rubella?? I don't know how that's possible as I know I had all the shots as a kid but means I will be monitored more closely if all goes well, ds was a 3 day and my date was 14 days after and this time is 5 day and my test is 12 days after (even though I've been bad at 7!) 
Teammonkey any sign of af yet??


----------



## Molly78

Wonderful news Emily - congrats, how exciting for you ...

I started stims yesterday on 6 ampoules at the moment and have a headache. My husbands sperm results came back yesterday and they were terrible count was 3 million with 98% immobile 😓 I don't know why they're so bad as he's been trying to be healthy. The clinic say that the sample is still good enough for Icsi but it has put a bit of a damper on things ... As 3 years ago his results we're good enough for standard IVF 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Emily jo

Oh Molly that's really worrying, we had an issue egg collection day with dh sample we were just pulling up at home and they called and said his wasn't good enough for Ivf, can we go back and do another! ( so soon we were shocked and terrified) but the sample he did only two hours later was absolutely fine! So it might just be a bad sample, maybe get another done before ec if your worried xxx


----------



## teammonkey

What Emily said is a good point, I think when my DH is worried his sample is worse! 
Molly has your DH been poorly? Or had a big night out? Of coffee? I know those things can impact it! If it helps my DH sperm is severely low, which is why we are here! His motility was always in the 55-65% though yet on EC day last time it was only 20% and his count was strangely better then it ever been at 1.2mil, yet we had our son with his worst motility. So have faith x
Emily Jo how amazing!! I got a BFP at 7 days with my son, so it's def possible! Now you'll be like me & testing all the time to check its progressing 

AF arrived on Tuesday afternoon, exact same day as my successful cycle so I've seen this as a positive sign! A friend did tell me that DR for 3 weeks has shown more successful cycles & less time needed on stims, which actually matches my last cycle, I only stimmed 8 days before triggering. So fx next Thursday I can get started! Baseline scan is Tuesday! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Thanks for the reassuring words. So glad your AF has turned up Team Monkey must be a weight off your mind, I m normally a slow responder so we will be on a similar timescale. 

Hope you're feeling ok Emily Jo, it such a tense time during the early stages - time seems to stand still. Hope you're doing ok too Bunny xx


----------



## bunny73

Molly - I bet you were surprised when your boss said he to had had ivf? Was he sympathetic to you & seem like he will be supportive?
How's the stimms going? Headaches still? Sorry to hear Dh sample wasn't what you hoped for, I think I remember my dh having various samples! I can't remember are you NHS or will you have to now pay extra for the icsi?
I have been sleeping better thank you, but dues to work still late nights!!


Emily Jo - glad to hear ds is better   . Strange that your not immune to the rubella!! Good theyll keep a close eye on you though.
Odd that the dates can be so different between clinics!!
Ouuuu & congrats on your bfp - keep us posted on your testing   


Team monkey - fab that AF arrived at last, what's next for you??


AFM - stopped the suprecur & have started the prontogest - so lumpy bottom will be here soon   !!!! Feeling shattered, but was last shift at work today for 2 weeks    Role on et day xxx


----------



## Molly78

Glad you're having a break Bunny your late nights sound exhausting. 2 weeks off sounds nice. I feel better now thanks, althoughi was supposed to be reducing dose today but clinic called after my blood test and said I need to keep it at 450, I m a slow responder! The embryologist called me too to reassure that DHs sample is fine for Icsi, we re paying ourselves this time, we've already paid for 1 fresh and 2 x fet, it's an expensive old do .... 😁 

My boss has been great, really supportive and understanding it's a huge weight off my mind to not be worrying about time out for appointments.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## teammonkey

Morning ladies,
Sorry it's been a while I've been so busy & so flipping tired!! 
Molly - must be so reassuring to know your boss understands! How's stims going? 450 wow that's a big dose, are you feeling ok on that? So pleased DH scan is ok! Feel your pain on the expense we're self funded too and was last cycle! 

Bunny - I'm having my baseline scan Tuesday, annoyingly my clinic will only start stims on a Thursday so I'm just waiting now! How's the lumpy bottom? What is prontogest? When is ET?

Afm exhausted after taking son to CBeebies land yesterday. Day 21 of buserelin not helping I'm so ready to start stims! Scan Tuesday where fx I'm ok to start stims on Thursday! Hate my new clinics weird rules, only starting on a Thursday but they have the third best results in the uk so I'm holding onto that & trusting they know what they are doing! 
Hope everyone's having a nice weekend xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Molly - your right, it is all very expensive! We've had to take money back on our mortgage to afford more treatment   !!
How are you finding the high dose of meds? Fab that boss is being supportive, its one less thing for you to worry about! X


Teammonkey - lumpy bottom bruised and tender, tonights jab really not very nice, but needs must    prontogest is what I use for progesterone as cyclogest don't work for me! ET Tuesday   !!!
How was cbeebies land? Busy busy for you. Xx


Xx


----------



## teammonkey

bunny doesnt sound fun! poor you! How did you find out cyclogest doesnt work for you? As I worried about that on my last cycle when i miscarried, as on a normal month after ovulating when progesterone is released I get sore boobs and had this on my successful IVF cycle, but last time they were not tender at all,so had me worried maybe my body wasnt absorbing it! Cbeebies land was tiring but nice! Think my little boy was too young really as couldnt go on a lot but maybe next year it will be better! x


----------



## Molly78

We fancy CBeebies world looks great, think we're going to Thomas land at Drayton manor soon as I ve heard its good for toddlers. 

Hope your baseline goes well tomorrow team monkey and all the best for you tomorrow too Bunny 🍀🍀

I had day 7 scan today only have 4 follicles so feeling a bit low... With my son I had 9 at this stage... That's what 3 years does for you!! Trying to stay positive. Xx


----------



## Emily jo

I think id definitely take a lumpy bottom over the cyclogest! am having problems with it this time, cant get the buggers to stay up there!

We did cbeebies land and it was fab would recommend for sure ds loved it but he is a solid pat fanatic!i think we spent most of our time on the pat ride!

Molly: have they decided to up your drugs any to try and improve? that's what they did to me first time round xx

Teammokey: Good luck for tomorrow!

Bunny : is it et tomorrow?? eek good luck xxxx

Afm, today is otd still positive cant quite believe it, I feel too lucky! had a beta test this afternoon at the clinic and get the results tommorrow! Due date will be 15th Feb if all goes well!


----------



## bunny73

Teammonkey - with the cyclogest I got awful tummy aches etc, but I also bled before otd which apparently shouldn't happen if you have the correct progesterone support. I also had a miscarriage - but don't think that was related. Clinic were not keen to give me the injections, I had to push for them after someone on here recommended me trying them! 
Hadn't thought of cbeebies land actually, but I'd like to take dd to peppa pig world! X


Molly - sorry to hear your feeling a bit deflated, I always remember though that things could really change in a matter of days, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Has your meds been upped? When is your next scan? Thank you for the well wishes for tomorrow    xx


Emily - yes et tomorrow   !! Congratulations on your otd result - so exciting    xx rubbish that your struggling with the cyclogest! I had to do the big injections up to 15 weeks with dd and my bum was numb for months after!!! X


AFM - our embies came out the freezer this afternoon, I wonder how there doing   . Will get progress call in the morning and a time for transfer hopefully. I know I'm not going to sleep tonight! Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

hi ladies,
Molly sorry to hear the scan wasnt as good as you had hoped, I know it is hard but please try not to compare as every cycle is different, I understand your worry, I am having the same worries being 3 years older, what age are you? What did the dr say? Are they upping your dose, what dose are you on? Sorry for all the questions! xx

Emily Jo amazing news! I really hope things continue to go well, and this is your time! xx

Bunny thanks for that! I just worry because of my miscarriage, as I know low progesterone can be a cause, funny as I mentioned this to my new consultant who said utrogestan has a higher miscarriage rate than cyclogest, which is what I was on last time, but its also what I


----------



## teammonkey

oops pressed too soon! I was on with my son that should have said! so who knows, I just know if I dont get sore boobs this time i may pay to get my progesterone levels checked. Good luck for ET tomorrow Bunny!

AFM scan was good news, i am fully down regulated and start stims thursday! so relieved as I have been having some spotting the last couple of days so I was worried but apparently thats a good sign, as whilst I am down regulating my lining cant thicken back up so its leaving my body x


----------



## Molly78

Glad you are able to start stims Team Monkey!

Hope your beta results go positively Emily Jo.

Bunny hope your embies thaw out nicely the success rates of this are pretty good so try not to worry too much.

I m 39 and already on the highest dose you can have in the UK... Eek! Got another scan tomorrow so hoping there has been an improvement ... X


----------



## bunny73

Teammonkey - yes if you are worried get the levels checked. Great news that your ready to start stimms    good luck xx


Molly - good luck for your scan tomorrow hun xx


AFM - thank you for the good luck & well wishes   
I am pupo    2 blasts on board. All went well. Had a lovely lunch out after with DH    xXx


----------



## teammonkey

Amazing news Bunny! Fx for a bfp!!! How did you decide on 1 vs 2 transfer? Curious as only ever had 1, but am wondering if to go for 2 xx

Molly good luck with your scan!! X

Emily Jo hope beta was ok xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Team monkey - this is our 6th et, 1st one we just had 1 embie put back bfn, 2nd 2 put back bfp but mmc, 3rd ohss in hospital had 1 put back bfn, 4th ohss again 2 put back I think bfn, 5th fet 2 again bfp which resulted in dd! Our clinic are really good and let us decide, the 2nd cycle they actually suggested having 2 (surprisingly as I was so young!) I think once we had had several cycles and nothing had happened they understand us going for 2. This time Im a little worried as dd arrived 5 weeks early, so it does make me think what if it was twins? But we only had 2 left and both times I've got pregnant its when I've had 2 put back, also financially we can only afford 1 fet and 1 full cycle. We are very lucky that the clinic let us have such a big day. 
I hope that all makes sense - sorry for waffling!!!! 
How many cycles have you had? You've always gone for set? 
Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi bunny, wow you have had a tough journey! You are a strong lady! I had a fresh cycle in 2014 and 1 blast transferred, I was 32 and he embryo they said was top grade so were against 2, which was good advise as we had our son! We only had 1 embryo good enough to freeze, and we transferred that one in feb, sadly I miscarried that one at 5 weeks, so here we are having a fresh cycle, and I am now 35, and thinking if I had 2 transferred last time would things have been different? Now I am wondering do I go for 1 or 2, clinic have discussed their policy, my old clinic as were private it was our call! Hoping it is the same here.. I have had 100% implantation so I am a bit unsure if I should even consider it or if they would let me do it, but then I think I want a baby,not good implantation as that did me no favours last time...


----------



## Emily jo

Wow bunny good luck!!! When is your test day xxx

Teammonkey I would ask for two if it was me!!! My clinic is pretty strict about single embryo transfer though 

Molly how did you get on with the scan? 

Afm Mondays beta was 538 and Wednesday was 1261 so really happy with those numbers!! Weird to think tomorrow I'll be 5 weeks still seems to good to be true!! Scan in the 28th before I'm given back to the NHS so fingers crossed for then!!!


----------



## teammonkey

Haha Emily your a bad influence!! So pleased for you & praying it continues to go well! These first few weeks are the scariest but your numbers sound fab xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Wishing you all the best for the two week wait Bunny! 

I went back for a scan yesterday have 8 follicles now but 2 are very small I m progressing slowly. They think my ec will be Wednesday with hopefully a transfer Saturday if we get some embryos, I ve always had 1 blastocyst transfers previously but this time they are planning to put 2 back in on day 3. This is due to my age with my other cycles they have only recommended 1. 

Hope you re doing well Emily Jo, not long to wait now team monkey 👍 xx


----------



## bunny73

Team monkey - thanks hun, I don't feel strong! It is definitely a difficult decision to make, but best to decide nearer the time I think. How did your first dose of stimms go? X


Emily - fab news on the beta results    you feeling OK? Managing to get some rest? X


Molly - thanks hun   . Good luck for ec - hopefully this time next week your be getting ready to have your lovely embies put back     xx


AFM - 2dp5dt today & not feeling much, so worried about the result! X


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,
Molly I hope you've got some good eggs in there! Big believer in quality over quantity! I've always had blasts too, just remember you may still get there! But I will def opt for 2 day 3 embryos if we don't. How old are you btw? Just wondering when clinics see age as a factor to go for 2? As I've turned 35 recently xx

Bunny - well I think you are very strong! I'll def be just going with the flow, struggle to see myself go for more than 1 unless quality drops. First stim was fine, but I woke up in the night with stitch pain on one side, now had it all day.. must be my ovary but can't remember getting this last time.. worrying how I'll feel if this is day 1! 

Afm Had to have a nap when my lo napped today as was so tired. Not sure if it's stims or just the whole process 3.5 weeks in. Worried a little by this pain I've got in my side, surely I shouldn't be getting stitch like pain after 1 jab.. keep spotting too, I know the clinic say it's normal on down reg, just hoping it stops once the stims kick in! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

Bunny just realised I missed your message about transfer! Amazing news & im hoping it's a sticky one! Any twinges yet? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

The two week wait is sooo long isn't it Bunny! I may have to go to 16 days on stims on max dose! Find out tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing ok in the heat ☀🌞 my son has had a fab day in the paddling pool xx


----------



## Emily jo

I absolutely love this weather!! We have had the paddling pool out too   we also have an outdoor pool where my husband works but I can't remember when I go swimming again! I know your not supposed to in the 2ww but not sure about before 12 weeks am gonna call the clinic and check tomorrow would love to jump in there! 

Teammonkey have you decided on one or two yet?? 

Bunny how are you bearing up with the 2ww?

Molly good luck for tomorrow Im sure the highest dose would be rough but if it works go for it! 

I have just been more tired than normal recently not sure if it is the weather, the pessaries or pregnancy feeling quite paranoid about it now as I'm in the limbo stage waiting for the scan at the moment 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## bunny73

Team monkey - how's you? Stimms going OK? When do you have a scan? X


Molly - tough going for you, but if it gets you good results it will be worth it. Good luck hun, hope your feeling OK? X


Emily - the whole thing is about waiting isn't it? 2ww, wait for first scan, first midwife appointment, etc etc! Its really difficult to relax and enjoy it sometimes! Hope you've been getting some rest. X


Glad your all enjoying the weather    xx


Afm - we have been to the coast & then dd had paddling pool out   

I'm 5dp5dt, I'm trying to be positive, but I'm not really having any symptoms    the odd little thing - but the sort of thing that could be anything!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! I'm lucky though coz with my fet's the 2ww is very short! X


----------



## teammonkey

morning ladies,
Hope we all had a nice weekend?

Molly my lo loved his paddling pool too this weekend!

Emily jo no, i have decided to just wait and see how good my eggs are, if we get top grade embryos I will be tempted to go with one, but am tempted by 2! arghhhh i just dont know.. not sure about the pool thing, do you know why you are meant to avoid it in the 2ww? As I will be holiday during mine, and dont plan to avoid it completely, as that would suck, but its a private pool for just us so feel the risk of infection must be minimal? I will ask my clinic tomorrow. So glad everything is going well for you, the 5-6 week mark they say is the biggest step to overcome, so congrats on getting there! 

Bunny scan is tomorrow, I am finding them fine, apart from the tiredness, that is really overwhelming now. Sounds you had a fab weekend hun! when will you test? Will you wait for OTD? xx

Scan tomorrow, the tiredness is all a bit much right now, I am just praying I have responded as fast this time as I did last time, as really want this over with soon, in my head I should trigger this weekend, fx xx


----------



## bunny73

Teammonkey - yes nice weekend thank you, very full on & busy! 
Good luck for scan tomorrow - I hope things are going well so you can move along quickly as you say   
I'll wait till otd, can never bring myself to test early! Today is the first day tummy has felt properly different - heavy, crampy\warm & sensitive - seems late to be something good so prob AF getting ready to come!
Im so worried about this not working, really don't know how I'll react! Seem to be finding it harder this time round! X


----------



## teammonkey

Bunny we get cramps randomly I find during these cycles, the meds mimics so much so have faith! I hope it works out for you, this is a tough ride! My ovaries are really swollen today so I'm hoping tomorrow is good news, still very early but be nice to know I'm only a few more days to go xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

I know where you're coming from Bunny the two week waits seem to get harder and harder and I m becoming more and more obsessive! It's such an anxious time. Try to stay positive.

Glad you all enjoyed the weekend sun with your LOs. 

Waiting for the early scan seems like eternity doesn't it Emily Jo all looking good for you so far.

My follicles grew well over the weekend I only have 5 of a reasonable size but I m doing trigger tonight and have EC on Wednesday. 

My clinic have advised a 2 x transfer this time if I get 2! Xx


----------



## bunny73

Evening all.


Molly - how did ec go? Hope your OK xx


Teammonkey - how did your scan go? All OK? Xx


Emily - how are you??


AFM - today was otd & we got a bfp    can't believe it!! Appointment at clinic was at 12:30, had blood test & had to wait 15 minutes - walked back into room & there on the table was the little strip with a very strong positive result   !
I cried!! 
Off to bed now as I'm exhausted, didn't sleep well last night & was up at 6 - think I'll sleep well tonight    xx


----------



## Emily jo

Wow bunny congratulations that's fantastic!!!!! 

Molly/Teammonkey how are you both doing? 

I'm doing OK 6 weeks tomorrow still can't believe it don't think I will till I get a scan, due to all the problems with. Ds and everything I already have a midwife and have told I'll be high risk and consultant led, haven't really felt anything today no symptoms so the doubt is creeping in today, it is the waiting in-between that's the killer may have to get a hpt for reassurance tomorrow just to try and stay sane! 

Hope everyone is doing good xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies!
Molly wow that all happened fast! How did it go? X

Bunny scan went really well had 16 follicles back tomorrow to see how they've grown! Omg a BFP!!!! Congrats!!!!! So happy for you, this is my lucky group! 

Emily Jo I'm good just getting a bit bloated now! Scan tomorrow! 6 weeks tomorrow how amazing! Not sure if I missed it or my ivf brain fogg has kicked in what problems did you have with DS last pregnancy? X

Afm day 8 of stims, first scan Tuesday showed 16 follicles all between 8-10mm which I was happy with big expecting growth as it's been another 3 jabs. Fx I'll be triggering this weekend! So pleased we've had 2 pregnancies, giving me hope! Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Wow - congratulations on your BFP excellent news Bunny! Hope you're feeling ok. 

Amazing amount of follicles Team Monkey - I m sure you'll have lots of eggs. 

8 eggs were retrieved, 6 were mature and 4 fertilised - I m waiting to hear on the quality of the embryos tomorrow, transfer is planned to Saturday. 

6 weeks already seems to have gone quickly Emily Jo although probably seems like an eternity to you xx


----------



## bunny73

Morning ladies.


Thank you all for the Congratulations   


Emily Jo - 6 weeks already    hopefully you'll have a scan date very soon, your clinic don't book you in straight away? If you don't mind me asking what difficulties did you have with ds? Have you bought another hpt? Hope your OK hun xx


Teammonkey - fab news on the follies    keep us posted on your scan today. Sounds like ec for you very soon    xx


Molly - fab news on your 4 embryos, really hope they are doing well for you & hopefully they'll be back where they belong getting snuggled in very soon    are you having 1or 2 put back? Good luck hun xx


AFM - feeling so tired, keep waking up at 6ish and not getting back to sleep zzzzzz!! Having lots of cramps in tummy now, so hoping that's good news - things getting ready etc. Scan booked for the 13th xxx


----------



## Emily jo

Teammonkey that is an amazing number so far! Hope the ec is as positive! 

Molly fingers crossed for a good phone call today! I'd go for two if you can not because I'm all for twins but Im just of the belief if there's more there then there's more chance of sticking! 

Bunny definitely feeling tired with you! My cramps seem to have stopped hence the paranoia, it's crazy you worry just a much without them as you do with them! Dh went out last night and brought one but I went this morning without thinking as he left it in the kitchen not the bathroom! 

So with ds I had polyhydramnia (spelling is probably wrong) I had 4-5 times more water than I should have looked like I was full term by 5.5 months and then like I was triplets. My waters broke at 37 weeks but ended up with an emergency c-section which was rough and I am praying they let me have a vbac. Because of the extra fluid i didn't feel movement as much so spent a lot of time at the maternity unit. During my attempt at birth he also passed meconium so it was pretty hard all round! The midwife said with the polyhydramnia on a previous pregnancy and with this being ivf, not being immune to rubella and ds having slapped cheek she would refer me to be consultant led, maybe she doesn't fancy the challenge! 
Scan is this Wednesday and NHS have already sent my combined screening test for the 2nd of August, so guarantee I'll go crazy in between the two! 

Glad the sunshine is back dragging ds shopping today brought two dresses on line in my normal size and they are far too big!!!


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks everyone, I'm not getting excited yet as I had a more follicles last time but only 6 mature Eggs. And only 2 of them were top grade. And as I'm older I'm thinking they aren't likely to be as good...

Molly fx for excellent quality!! And good luck for transfer xx

Bunny I'm like that waking up early & can't get back to sleep! Was 4am Thursday! Thank goodness it wasn't until 6:45 today!

Emily jo thank you! It sounds like the right call having you consultant led! Better care for sure. So sorry to hear you had such a tough pregnancy! I thought mine was tough, I was always in the pregnancy unit but that was my ivf stress head checking every time I had reduced movement  fx it's an easier pregnancy this time! X

Afm scan was ok, bit disappointed as I'd hoped they would let me trigger this weekend, but sadly my eggs aren't ready yet so back in Monday. Just praying EC will be Wednesday! I go on holiday on 8th July and would like to be fully recovered by then! Also worrying why I'm not responding as quickly this time. Worrying about being older etc. I was on a lower dose and triggered on day 9 then x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Morning all.


Emily Jo - I know what you mean, you end up worrying either way!! Have you done the test yet? Sounds like you had a really tough time with your last pregnancy hun - so being high risk sounds like the best thing. Do you know what the chances are of getting the polyhydramnia again? Exciting that your scan is Wednesday    xx


Teammonkey - 4am   !! You poor thing! Sorry to hear you were disappointed at scan hun, hopefully the extra couple of days over the weekend will do the trick and you can trigger Monday. Keeping everything crossed for you that all goes well & you get some lovely eggs & embies xx


Molly - how are you? Is it et today? Good luck if so    xx


AFM - I'm trying to take each day as it comes and be positive, due to having a mmc in the past though & early bleeding a couple of times with dd I am feeling anxious. Dh was out last night so he couldn't do my bum injection, so I had to do it in my thigh, its so much worse doing it there - the actual injection was OK but today my leg is really hurting   ! 


What's everyone up to over the weekend? Xx


----------



## Molly78

Thanks everyone - I had my transfer yesterday - 2 grade 2 embryos, none left to freeze so f x that this is going to work as it's my last chance.... Feeling ok so far although was tired yesterday. Carrying on fairly normally now, got out for a walk as I get cabin fever pretty easily. 

Hope your follicles are growing well team monkey - try not to worry it takes me ages to cook! 

I hope everyone has had a good weekend xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi bunny, thanks! I'm hoping tomorrow is good news for me! Must be hard to stay calm and not worry, after my miscarriage I know I'll worry if I'm lucky enough to get that far! Sorry to hear you had to go for your leg, that must be sore xx

Molly congrats! Got my fx for you!! Def best to carry on as normal hun xx

Afm my belly is rather large now, not ideal when I'm trying on holiday clothes. Not going to be looking my best this year, the understatement of the year  can't wait for my scan, just want to get moving now. Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Molly - congratulations on being pupo    got my fingers crossed for you xx


Teammonkey - good luck for scan tomorrow - will pop by to see how you get on xx


----------



## teammonkey

morning ladies,
How are you all this morning? Hows the preggers and pupo ladies?

Scan went well, I have 21 follicles, most are the perfect size the nurse said, and I have around 5 smaller once, but she said they could still catch up and be big enough to be mature. My lining is 11mm and triple layered so she said its as perfect as you could want a cycle, very pleased to hear that. I didnt get many eggs last time, so hoping for a few more so I have the chance to freeze some and have that back up. Will get a call once my bloods are in, to tell me if EC is wednesday or thursday!


----------



## bunny73

Teammonkey - fab news on your follies & lining    good luck for ec, hope all goes well xXx


Hope everyone else is OK.


I'm feeling shattered so just having a rest as today is my only free day this week & I'm back to work tonight    xx


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks bunny! Triggered tonight so it's all happening! Good luck with work tonight xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

All the best for your EC Team Monkey x


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks Molly! In a lot of pain but got 22 eggs, just got to wait and see how many are mature & fertilise x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Afternoon.


Teammonkey - great number of eggs,    that you get lots of lovely embryos from them xx please be careful and take it easy because I had 22 eggs collected on one of my cycles and ended up with ohss - drink lots of water. Have they warned you about it? Hope dh is taking care of you xx
PS. Thank you for the good luck regarding work, feels like I was never off    sooooo tired though & lo was up in the night with a temperature too xx


Molly - how you feeling hun?


Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi bunny,
No they didn't warn me, what should I look out for? Dh has gone to work now but I'm on the sofa relaxing! Got a big bottle of water & had some toast x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Glad to hear your resting teammonkey. Symptoms can be nausea or vomiting, bad abdominal pain, decreased urination, bad bloating in stomach etc. I hope I haven't worried you?? Lots of people have lots of eggs collected and don't get it - I was unlucky though! 
Keep us posted on how your embryos get on    xx


----------



## teammonkey

No bunny not at all! Just best to have the knowledge incase! Just ate a take away pizza so it's looking good I'm not 
How are you? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

22 eggs amazing result Team Monkey - I m sure you'll have lots of embryos to choose from. 

Hope your LO is better tonight Bunny and you get a better night. My DS is up and down with his sleeping and if he's ill it's a nightmare. Bless him 😁

I m doing ok but this 2 ww is dragging and I m scared about how I will cope with a negative outcome as at the age of 39 and the financial aspect this really is probably my last chance... Anyway enough negativity need to try and stay positive.


Look forward to hearing your news tomorrow Team Monkey xx


----------



## teammonkey

When is your test date Molly? Got my fx for you! So hard isn't it? Financially, emotionally and physically xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Teammonkey - glad to hear you enjoyed your pizza  . 
I'm OK thank you, had to take the eve off work tonight as dh poorly , he got home from work & went straight to bed so was in no fit state to look after dd - prob worked out for the best really as when dd isn't 100% she just wants me - total mummy's girl  .
Will look forward to hearing your embie update tomorrow   xx

Molly - thank you, can't put my finger on what's up with her, she said her neck hurt so I thought maybe she meant her throat, then she said her ear hurt! Think it could also be the back teeth coming through!
This really is a difficult journey, but as you say try to stay positive - I'm rooting for you & keeping my fingers firmly crossed!! X

Trying to relax & get rest when I can, but feel on edge quite a bit as symptoms are lacking at moment and at this early stage you just don't know if everything is OK!! Rollercoaster - one wait after the other! Dh has been very sweet and said we can pay to have an earlier scan next week if I want, but part of me just thinks we should wait for the clinic scan - trying to be rational   !!

Xx Bunny xX


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. please can I join your thread.. I've tried to read back but got a bit lost 🙈

I am about to kick of the process to try for no2 I have 3 Frosties blasts from our fresh cycle last year.. haven't done FET before so any advice or tips please share. I spoke with the embryologist today who told me how they're graded as I couldn't remb and couldn't find where I had written it down 😬 Anyway .. apparently they're 5BA, 3AB and 2AB.. any thoughts? Apparently they'll thaw one on the day of fanfare, see how theta goes, if no good, they'll thaw the next and so on. Do I even consider DFET? I'll be 37 next month.. the mind boggles!

I'm about to re-dig out all my vitamins.. I have my GP appt Monday, plan to ask for my TSH to be redone.. I was on thyroxine until I had my LB.. so that aside anything else I need to consider.. I didn't/don't have any lining issues, from what I can tell medicated cycles is about that.. can anyone advise if there is any other reason to do medicated? Any cons of a natural cycle? 

I'll get my referral letter than kick off the consultant appt ball rolling 😳 I've emailed her already she did my last op, and my successful cycle.. he's 15w now, I'm not BF and I've had an AF .. any idea how much longer they may make me wait? Is it 6m? So many questions...!

I hope you're all doing well!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Is this thread active?xx


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies


Team monkey - how are you doing? Have you had et?


Molly - how are you hun? 2ww driving you mad?


Dozydaisy - welcome! Good luck for your fet    it is a bit quiet on here - just think everyone is super busy!


AFM - was away on a hen do over the weekend, shattered is an under statement!! Went to my bf scan this morning -which was lovely xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi bunny,

Well I have had the most traumatic cycle, I got mild ohss, which was horrific I was very poorly for a few days. I was not really pleased with how this cycle went, my new clinic increased my dose to get more eggs, though I had never expressed an issue with the number of eggs I got last time, and as that protocol worked it was risky. But basically the embryos weren't great quality, they believe this was due to sperm as sperm generally affects fertilisation rates and development from day 3, we had a low fertilisation rate, and day 3 they began slowing down. They called on day 4, the best embryo was 10 cell, I was honestly devastated, and accepted this cycle was over, how could they get anywhere from that. I had decided after some research that unless there were close to blast I wasnt going to go ahead, didnt see the point of adding more stress knowing if they werent by day it was unlikely to work. So yesterday they called at 8, one was at early blast and 2 others not far behind, the quality was a grade C blast so not ideal, but at least we had something to work with, we arrived at 10:30 and the lead embryo was now a full blast and a grade B, and 1 other was now a blast but grade C, they recommending both being transferred which we went for. I asked her what our chances were of success, she said 40/50%, which was a lot better than we expected, she said the lead embryo was of good quality and developing well and at a good rate and she was very happy with that. So I have just got to have faith now, even though I am trying to be realistic that this may not work! If it doesnt we will be definitely having some time out, as a fet, miscarriage and now this is just too much in 6 months

How are you? xx


----------



## bunny73

Teammonkey - what a tough time for you hun    congratulations on now being pupo though    will definitely be keeping my fingers crossed for you   .
Ohss is horrible, I've had it twice - once I was hospitalized with it & the second time I refused to go to hospital so had to go the the clinic for anti sickness injections etc!! I really feel for you coz its awful! How are you feeling now? Have you had help with ds etc? I really hope this tough journey you've been on has a positive out come xXx


I'm OK thank you for asking. Feeling shattered a lot of the time & sick unless I eat - so I'm constantly grazing (I'm going to be the size of as house!!) Plus had a bit of a funny turn this morning feeling weird, hot & cold sweats etc - but felt better once had eaten AGAIN - so don't know what that was about! 


Big hugs chic xx


----------



## Molly78

Good luck Team Monkey sounds promising. Hope you're feeling better Bunny.

this cycle hasn't been successful for me, started bleeding on Sunday... Feeling pretty devastated but I think the more failures you have it does become a bit easier to handle, perhaps expectations decline. This is the 4th transfer that hasn't worked and was supposed to my last. DH isn't keen to go again but we may. Recommendation is to have immune testing xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Molly I'm gutted for you!! Really though this was your time  I think the men aren't as keen to keep going, I know when we thought we wouldn't make transfer he said he wasn't sure he wanted to do this again, hated seeing me in discomfort & sad, knowing it's because of his problem. Which is hard as I do want another child and would want to try one more go if this didn't work. I have 2 friends on full immune support one is now pregnant after 3 miscarriages the other is awaiting her test date, but has never had a bfp. Do you think immunes would help? Do you never get poorly? As I know that's a sign with immunes x

Bunny thank you it's been tough, ivf def makes you realise how strong you can be! I'm feeling completely fine now! I was very mild but felt awful just hope it's gone! How are you feeling? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78

Thanks for your kind words Team Monkey, if you don't get ill does that mean your immune system is more likely to reject?this is all new to me. I rarely get ill with general illnesses ... thankfully or maybe not? Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Molly, when I say don't get ill I literally mean never. My 2 friends who have immune issues have had 1 cold/cough/virus in 5 years! I don't get ill often, so don't think good health needs to be a worry just if it's never. Plus it's rare for it to just develop. But a friend had secondary infertility after her daughter, 5 years no pregnancy, both perfect from drs perspective. First transfer with a grade AA embryo failed after that they had some natural killer level tests, as she was convinced the infection she got after the birth caused her body to basically kill of embryos as her body remembered the infection & saw it as a threat. She had the support drugs on her FET and had a baby x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.


Molly - sending you    how are you doing? Hope you've taken some time for yourself & can make a plan for the future when you feel ready xxx


Teammonkey - I am OK thank you, just super tired all the time & feeling sick on & off - but do get a sense of reassurance from it. Have scan on Thursday - so super nervous about that! How are you doing? X


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been mia! I've been in Mallorca for a week during my 2ww. Had and still am suffering with mild ohss which feels dreadful and I look 6 months pregnant! But good news is I got my bfp today! I'm stuck between wanting to get exciting & being scared to, as I miscarried a few days after otd last time so it's playing on my mind!

Molly how are you holding up? 

Bunny how did the scan go? X

Emily jo how are you? Did your scan go ok? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73

Hi all.


Teammonkey - big congratulations on your bfp    fab news xXx how was your holiday? Sorry to hear your still suffering with the ohss - hope your feeling better real soon xxx I'm with you on the being scared, not getting excited or bring able to relax thing - I actually think the waiting after bfp is worse than waiting to find put if its worked!! Hope your managing to get some rest xx


Molly & Emily - how are you both? Well I hope xx


AFM - scan on Thursday showed 2 little beans with heartbeats     
Literally went through every emotion possible that day!! So I'm now having to take it super easy - no lifting dd, hoovering etc & no work - signed off for 3 weeks because I have a blood clot above the babies (also had with dd) and have another scan on the 3rd of August -if I can wait that long because feel so on edge! Been away for the weekend to a caravan with dd, mum & cousin - so they had to do all the running around! But had a lovely time! 


Hope to speak soon xxx


----------



## Emily jo

So sorry ladies I know I have MIA for a while I have just been really struggling and completely adamant that something is going to go wrong my anxiety levels are through the roof my scans at the clinic have all gone well we have also been paying out for private ones at £89 a go, I'm literally a nervous wreck so didn't feel like sharing my anxiety with everyone, so far I'm 11 weeks now i have my screening scan with the nhs on Wednesday and have had all the check in stuff with the midwife and even had the good old maternity exemption card through but i still cant believe this is happening for us again, i just cant get excited I'm hoping that once i get to the next scan and to the point of feeling movement ill start feeling better. I think I'm finding it harder as so many people have found out early so I feel like there is more pressure a lot of my family have taken it upon themselves to tell eachother which has really annoyed me as I'm a great believer in waiting till 12 weeks so that was taken out of my hands and a lot of people who work with my husband know as his supervisors needed to know for his time off for treatment ect but one of them has told her daughter who also works there who is also pregnant (about two days behind me) and has told most of the world my news as well her own- furious is an understatement!

Molly I'm so sad to hear to news I'm kicking myself for being selfish and not signing in sooner to see you and send my love xx

Team monkey that's fantastic afterall that stress and worry! this roller coaster is bi*ch hope all is going well xx

Bunny wow twins! amazing!!!! so so happy for you i truly hope all goes well and the blood clot sort itself out, where abouts is the caravan?? Glad they have all been looking after you-also wish i could get out of hoovering but we have a dog who malts for England SO i have to get the Dyson out twice a day it drives me insane!

Anyway I see no one has been on here for a while so i hope you all get a chance to read and we can manage to keep in touch xxx

Dozy daisy my apologies for not saying hello sooner, i hope you have found the answers you needed and your fet is goes underway soon x


----------



## Molly78

Sorry you have been feeling so anxious Emily Jo, hoping after the 12 week scan you feel more confident. Gosh Bunny only Just seen that you're having twins how exciting congratulations.

I ve been away with my family for a few days, my son had an amazing time and it's made me feel better about things. I m going to get immune testing done to see if I have any issues probably unlikely but my clinic have recommended this.

Hope you're doing well to team monkey x


----------



## bunny73

Hi Emily    thank you for the kind words, still very aware its early days - but like you my anxiety is through the roof   !!
Lovely to hear that your scans so far have gone well   good luck for your scan on Wednesday - let us know how it goes. My next scan is Thursday!
How frustrating that people have been sharing your news without your consent    completely understand you being upset by it, I'd be fuming!
The caravan was in felixstowe - we just did one of the sun holidays, so cheap & cheerful   .
We also have 2 little dogs - so having to make poor dh hoover regularly   .
Really hope your OK hun xx


Molly - thank you for the congrats   .
Lovely to hear you had a nice break away   . Wishing you all the best with your next steps - keep us posted xx


----------

